# Advocate Christ EMS Academy EMT-B



## Soxsider (May 29, 2011)

I've been on the forums here a few times reading for some insight and thought it would be good karma to give something back. Hopefully this info helps out anyone who's looking into going this program, or any EMT-B program for that matter.

Advocate Christ Medical Center (or commonly referred to as just Christ hospital) is located in Oak Lawn, IL a southwest suburb of Chicago. Don't quote me but I believe it is the number one volume trauma center in all of Illinois... Anyway Christ has a reputation for being held in high regard. From those I know (emts/medics/ff's alike) have all explained to me that it's obvious out in the field that those who've gone through Christ have an edge. (No, they did not bad mouth any other programs)

I just finished my basic course there and relieved it's over. Deadlines are thrown your way throughout the program and never stop. Every week something will be due. None of it is impossible, not by any means, but just like anything else it is work. For those who work full-time be sure to budget your time wisely. Most importantly give yourself a day every week to do nothing related to work or school. It's clear this field requires such time off.

My class started Jan 18 and finished May 26. Twice a week on Tue/Thur, 4 hrs each day. Instructors are top notch. Even after a 9 hr day of work they still managed to keep me engaged til late evening hours during lectures. However, with the exception of clinical hours, the only hands-on time were a quick couple 2 hr sessions of reviewing a day before the mid-term and final practical exams. Definitely something myself and other students were disappointed about. The instructors recognized this but explained it's because they only had so much time to cover the constantly changing curriculum. Fair enough but still disappointing. 

Minimum clinical requirements: 2 hrs dispatch, witness 2 live births or total 12 hrs in OB whichever came first, 24 hrs ED, and 36 hrs ride-time. Also need to perform 5 Trauma, 5 Medical, 2 Ped's, and 2 Geriatric assessments with a minimum of 5 separate ambulance runs/assessments. Also 5 airways: 2 NR, 2 NC, 1 BVM plus 1 Oral report, 1 pt. packaging, 1 IV setup, 1 Pulse Ox and 1 BGL. CPR and nitro assist could be waived with instructor approval. Again, all minimal requirements. 

Must maintain an 80% throughout the entire program. Exams account for 90% of your grade with homework, quizzes, and SMO's accounting for the other 10%. Practicals as expected are pass/fail. Same for the final written exam. You're also required to complete NIMS 100, 200, 700, and 800. We also had to memorize 9 regional SMOs for both mid and final practical exams. A final grade average of 95% or higher gains you an auto-entry into their medic program.

As for my clinical experience, it was 50/50. I was fortunate to do my ride time with a local fire department and it was definitely great hands-on experience. Other students who rode with privates didn't have any complaints. Which was some what surprising given the typical negative attitude regarding BLS/transport duties with privates I thought.

I did 16 hrs at Christ's ED and it was beneficial. However my time at Trinity, a sister hospital, not so much. The RN there would not stop speaking about how much she enjoys steak. For 40 minutes. Of course she didn't show me how to tilt a bed up. Or down. Or anything medical related. On minute 41 I left her and tagged along with another RN. And don't put off your clinical hours til the last second. My class started with some 40+ people and about only 20 made it through. Also, don't wait two months into the program to schedule your physical. Get it done ASAP. Most of those who didn't make it failed to finish their clinical time before the clearly stated deadlines because of their delay in getting cleared.

Also don't wait, almost like I did, to finish your PCR's until the last second. Looking back now I figure each PCR that my instructors deemed acceptable took about 30-35 minutes to complete. Now, times that by 20+ patients...

I can't say this enough-you have to jump in and get your hands dirty. No one is going to babysit you at an ED. Yes, it will be intimidating and you will feel awkward. Someone will ask you to take a BP, and you will get it wrong. Someone will ask for you to hand them a 2x2 and you'll hand them anything but a 2x2. Or, you may not know how to open a door with your keyID. Then get the sense that the huge camera hanging from the ceiling has a security guard watching you in what probably appears you to be breaking into a utility closet that you think leads to the ED. It's okay. Get used to it and just relax. Better to make mistakes while you're under supervision and have someone right there ready to step in. 

I passed with an 87% for my final average and scored a 97% on the final written. (Even though the final written was a pass/fail I felt pretty proud I only had 5 incorrect out of 150) Here's the thing about the actual classwork; If you at the very least read the text and show up for the exam reviews, you should have no problem maintaining the 80%. If you read the the text, do the workbook, do the associated online coursework, and show up to the lectures and listen, you'll probably end up with a 98% or higher final average. It's that simple. You get what you put into it. Even with a full plate at home and full-time job in a completely unrelated field, I still probably could have done better myself. But, it still goes without saying that I'm satisfied with how I did.

So I'll say this: I certainly plan on going to medic school. If I successfully tested in at Christ I don't think I could pass it up.


----------



## Slangyjive (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey.
I recently got my EMT-B licensure through moraine valley and was wondering how to apply to Christs medic program. Im looking all over the net and cant find anything. Any help?


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's definitely a great program for both EMT and medic. I was looking into the medic program myself for a while when I was in Arizona and looking to move back. I stayed and got my medic there instead and just moved back a few months ago. Standards are high there, as you can see just by how much they required of EMT-B students. I don't remember where I found the information back then but there has to some info online somewhere. If I come across I'll share it.

Also, Malcolm X College has a good program, too. And you do all your ride time with CFD, so your call volume and experience will be really good cuz you'll be running all the time and getting all kinds of patient contact.


----------



## Gina Orsi (Nov 17, 2014)

I know this is an extremely late post, but who was your instructor?


----------



## JWalters (Nov 17, 2014)

I see this is resurrected from way back, but I just have to say how jealous I am of that program. I am just wrapping up my class (one class last then testing starts) and we did a few clinical hours in an ED and that was all. I would have loved all the varied exposure.


----------

